# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Πρόβλημα προσβασης σε KODI και ERTFLIX

## NikosLawyer

εδώ και 3 μέρες, ΔΕΝ μου λειτουργει το ερτφλίξ και ούτε και το κόντι στην σόνυ όλεντ σμαρτ τιβί μου. Εκανα νέο σεταρισμα και στην τηλεόραση και στο μοντεμ-ρουτερ μου και το προβλημα παραμενει. Μεχρι 3 μερες πριν όλα επαιζαν ρολόι. Τώρα οι εν λόγω εφαρμογες δεν λειτουργουνε και ειναι λες και καποιος τούς κόβει το ίντερνετ. Τό ίδιο προβλημα και στις ίδιες δύο εφαρμογες, έχει και η δεύτερή μου σμαρτ τηλεόραση , μία Xiaomi smart 4k. Συμβαινει κατι? φταίει ο πάροχός μου η βόνταφον? όταν δοκίβασα να κάνω το 4g του κινητού μου wifi και να μπω με αυτό στις εφαρμογες των δυο τηλεορασεων, μπηκα κανονικα στις εφαρμογες και ''ετρεξαν'' μια χαρα. εχετε καποια ιδεα?

ΥΓ Εχω το Fritz 7530 AX μόντεμ-ρουτερ και Vodafone σαν πάροχο ιντερνετ.

----------


## villager

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις dns 8.8.8.8 και 1.1.1.1 στις tv. Την ώρα που κολλάνε οι εφαρμογές στην tv στο κινητό σου μέσω wifi παίζουν κανονικά?

----------

